# عيد ميلاد المنتدى الرابع



## My Rock (2 مايو 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

خلال الأيام الأخيرة و بالتحديد 1 / 5 أكمل منتدى الكنيسة سنته الرابعة منذ أول إنطلاقة له. أربع سنين من العطاء المتواصل, بكم و من خلالكم. فمواضيعكم هي بعشرات الألاف و ردودكم و مشاركاتكم هي بمئات الألاف. كل مواضيعكم و مشاركاتكم عرضت في السنة الأخيرة فقط, لملايين الزوار من مختلف أنحاء العالم.
منتدى الكنيسة بكم و بمجهودكم يتواصل كونه أكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية على الأنترنت, و أكبر موقع مسيحي باللغة العربية يجذب أكبر عدد من الزوار و الأعضاء. 

ما قدمه موقع و منتدى الكنيسة في السنة الأخيرة:

مواضيعكم و مشاركاتكم القيمة كانت السبب في جذب الكثيرين للمنتدى, من هؤلاء كانت لهم الفرصة أن يسألوا و يستفسروا عن المسيحية و الكتاب المقدس, هذه الفرصة اصبحت سبب خلاص للعشرات في السنة الأخيرة وحدها, منهم من أعلن أيمانه علناً على صفحات المنتدى و منهم من تابعنا و تابعناه على الخاص. ​
من أبرز ما قدمناه من خدمات في الفترة الأخيرة, هي خدمة التصفح و البحث الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس مع تفاسيره و قواميسه, إضافة الى مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور الذي أستخدم بصورة مفيدة فقد رفعت أكثر من 30000 صورة خلال ال 6 اشهر الماضية.

​أهدافنا المستقبلية:
 
أهدافنا المستقبلية لتطوير موقع و منتدى الكنيسة سنرى أول تنفيذ لها في الشهور القليلة القادمة, فالشركة الداعمة للمنتدى بصدد تطوير النسخة القادمة التي ستكون أسرع و أفضل و أسهل في الإستخدام, اضافة الى تطوير نظام جديد لربط ما نملك من صفحات على موقعنا (كالكتاب المقدس و تفاسيره و قواميسه) بطريقة ذكية و فعالة مع المنتدى. هذه الخطوة ستسمح لنا إضافة العديد من التفاسير القيمة للموقع, بصورة سهلة و بسيطة تستطيعون أنتم التعاون معنا لتنفيذها.​سيتم إعادة تصميم شكل المنتدى بصورة  تنطبق مع نسخة المنتدى الجديدة. التصميم الجديد سيكون منطلقاً من التصميم الحالي, لكن ستضاف له معايير جديدة ستسهل علينا التصفح و المشاركة.​سيتم أيضاً إضافة مركز خاص برفع الترانيم, فنحن الأن بصدد تصميم المركز و تقسيم ملفات الرفع لكل مرنم و و فرقة و البوم. سيكون بأمكانكم أستخدام منتدى الكنيسة لرفع الترانيم بدلاً من مواقع الرفع المجانية, بصرعة منافسة و بمساحة أفضل و بصورة تضمن الحفاظ على الملفات بصورة دائمة. سنوفر لكم أيضاً خاصية البحث في الترانيم لتسهيل عملية الوصول للترنيمة المطلوبة.​سيتم أيضاً إضافة مركز رفع ملفات الفيديو و الكليبات المسيحية, اذ سيكون بأستطاعتكم رفع الملفات كما ترفع على المواقع العالمية ك ال youtube و غيرها. بصورة مماثلة لمركز الترانيم سيكون بإستطاعتكم البحث في الفيديوات.

هذه الأضافات سنحاول أضافتها بكل طاقاتنا خلال الفترة القادمة. منه سيتم إكماله خلال هذه السنة, و منه قد يتم الإنتهاء منه في بداية السنة القادمة بمشيئة الرب.

موقع و منتدى الكنيسة تم تمديد مدة تسجيله لسنتين إضافتيين, بعدها سيجدد لخمس سنين إضافية. فنحن مصممون و ساعون في الإستمرار بمسيرتنا و تحقيق أهدافنا.سنصمد تجاه كل المصاعب و التحديات, سنبذل الوقت و الجهد و المال في سبيل أستمرارنا..
​هل تريد مساعدة منتدى الكنيسة؟

إن كنت تريد مساعدة منتدى الكنيسة فالأمر ليس صعباً, فمساعدتك هي عن طريق دعمك للمنتدى بطرق عديدة نتمنى أن تكون عن طريق صلاتك المستمرة للمنتدى و للقائمين عليه و لأعضاءه و زواره, صلي لحماية المنتدى و دوامه, صلي لمن يكرز بالكلمة من خلاله, ان تكون الكرازة سبب خلاص الضاعئين, دع الروح القدس يقودك في صلاتك فنحن بحاجة إليها.

أستمر بنشاطك و دعمك للمنتدى, فالموضوع الروحي الذي تكتبه قد يكون سبب إرشاد لأخوك المسيحي التائه, و الجواب الذي تقدمه لأي سؤالمسيحي قد يكون سبباً في تنوير شخص يبحث عن الحق.
​كلمة ختامية:

شكري الجزيل أقدمه لنواب المشرف العام, لما يقدموه من مجهود كبير في تغطية إنشغالي في الفترة الأخيرة, شكري للمشرفين الرائعين, منهم القديم المتمرس و منهم الجديد المتحمس, مجهودكم الرائع لا يفي الشكر حقه, بل إلهنا الصالح الغني بمجده هو وحده القادر على تعويضكم. شكراً لأعضائنا المباركين المساندين لنا متى خفي عنا موضوع أو رد مخالف, متى نسينا التعامل مع عضو أول طلب مساعدة.

طلبيناهو طريقتنا في الكتابة و المحاورة مع الطرف الأخر (ملسماً كان أم ملحد) لتكن كلماتنا لينة و صادقة في محبتها, ليكن هدفنا من الحوار هو إنقاذ الأخر و ليس السخرية به, ليكن أسلوبنا في الكلام يعكس محبة المسيح فينا, أخص كلامي هذا لكل مشاركة في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية و الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية و منتدى الحوار الإسلامي.

في الفترة القادمة سنشدد على ضرورة المحاورة بصورة لائقة و النقد بصورة علمية لها أهدافها المسيحية.

كل عام و منتدى الكنيسة بخير (بكم و من خلالكم)

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب 

وعقبال ما نحتفل بالمية 

وكل سنة وأنت طيب يارووووووووك وكل الأعضاء بخير ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 مايو 2009)

اولا طبعا الف مبروك للمنتدى 

وانا بجد فرحان جدا بعيد ميلاد المنتدى

ويارب يستمر 40 سنة كمان مش 4 سنين بس

ونقدر نستفيد ونفيد من خلالة

واكيد كلنا نقدر نساعد المنتدى على التواصل 

من خلال مشاركتنا ومحبتنا للناس

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2009)

الا هو مفيييييش عيد ميلاد للمشرفين ياروك 

أحم أحم 

ههههههههه​​


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا بخير *
*كل سنه وكل اعضائنا طيبين*
*كل سنه ومشرفينا في خدمه دائمه *
*كل سنه وانت دايما معانا ياروك بمجهودك وخدمتك الجميله*
*كل سنه ومنتدانا دايما في تطور ونجاح دائم *​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا بالف خير 
وكل سنة وانت طيب يامشرفنا الغالي روك ودايما في تقدم 
وكل سنة و المشرفين والاعضاء بالف خير وصحة 
ويارب يفضل المنتدي مجمعنا كلنا مع بعض


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا الجميييييييل بخييييييييير دايما ومحمى بايد ربنا
وكل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم وعقبال اعياد ميلاد كتييييييييييير لاجمل منتدى فى الدنيا
ونفضل كلنا متجمعين بالحب ​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك 
وعقاااااااااال مليوووووون سنة في خدمة المسيح له المجد
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم يا رب 
فعلا مجهود ليكم كلكم اكتر من راااااااااائع
ربنا يديم علينا ويبعد كل فعل خبيث 
مبروووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا​*


----------



## antonius (3 مايو 2009)

الف الف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي عيد ميلاده....ان شاء الله يدوم لنا كنيسة وصرحا عظيما روحي وتبشيريا..


----------



## zama (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
ومنتدانا الغالى بخير 
وربنا يقوينا على المسيرة


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2009)

*الله انا فرحت خالص لما لاقيت انه تاريخه مع عيد مارجرجس

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيييييييمنا كلنا وكل سنه ومنتدى الكنيسه مجمعنا يارب

وعقبال يارب الــــــــــ 10 سنين واحنا فيه كل يوم مع بعض

ربنا يوفق الجميع من اول روك وكوبتك لنواب المشرفين العام(دونا وميرنا واسطفانوس)
والمشرفين والاعضاء المباركين والعاديين حتى الزوااار

*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك لمنتدانا الحبيب

ولكنيستنا الالكترونية

الرب يحميه هو وعد ونصلي لذلك

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه ومنتدانا فى تقدم مستمر

وكل سنه سنه وانت فى عطاء مستمر ياروك​


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2009)

*الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك استمرار المنتدى للسنة الرابعة 
و عقبال ال40 و ال400 و ال400 و ال40000000000000
ربنا ينمى خدمتكم و يبارك فى حياة روك و كوبتك 
و كل المشرفين 
بجد خدمتكم اكتر من رائعة و ربنا اكيد هيبارك فيها و تاتى بثمارها 30 و 60 و 100
الف مبروك لاحلى منتدى فى الدنيا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة منتدانا الكنسى 
فى تقدم وسلام وبهجة
وعقبال مائة سنة جاية
ودام تميزه بالقائمين عليه
ومشكورين كثيرا على مجهودهم
لرفع كلمة رب المجد عالية

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة بالف خير وسلام​*


----------



## faris sd4l (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و منتدانا بالف خير يا رب شكرا ماي روك على تعبك و جهدك المتواصل طوال الاربع سنوات
و شكرا لكن من ساعدك من مشرفين و نواب و اعضاء

منتظرين التحديثات الجديدة بفارغ الصبر , للأمام يا أروع و أحلى منتدى​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
كل سنه ومنتدانا بالف خير 
كل سنه وكل المشرفين والاعضاء طيبين
وعقبال 10000000000000000000 سنه
فى نجاح وتقدم  ويثمر 30 و60 و100 
وربنا يبعد اى شر عن المنتدى
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك ومجهودك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما

*​


----------



## vetaa (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه واحلى منتدى بخير
وميرسى ليك بجد يارروك
وربنا يقويك وينمى المنتدى دايما
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة والمنتدى طيب
وكل الاعضاء طيبين 
وفى حضن يسوع محميين

ربنا يباركك يا روك 

ويبارك  كل المشرفين 
وكل الاعضاء الموجودين فيه 

ربنا يجعله دايماً سبب بركة 
لكل أعضائه ولكل رواده 
 ونقدر نقدم رسالة الانجيل فى أبسط وأحلى وأروع صورة 
 أشكركم كلكم من أجل تواجدكم في منتدى الكنيسة
ومن أجل حياة المحبة التى نعيشها مع بعض 
كأسرة واحدة 
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين ​*


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2009)

*يوم 1/5
عيد الشهيد مارجرجس 
بركة الشهيد العظيم تكون مع الجميع 
و يارب عقبال مليون سنه
و كل سنه و كل اعضاء منتدانا الجميل بالف خير
و يارب الى الامام دائما و فى مزيد من التقدم
و يكون المنتدى سبب بركه للجميع *​


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 
مر على تواجدى فى المنتدى 3 سنين  وشويه ايام بسيطة 
وجدت هنا ما لم اجده فى اى منتدى اخر 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ياروك 
ويجعله سبب بركة وخلاص للاخرين  
كى يرو النور من خلال منتدانا 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه ومنتدى الكنيسه طيب 

وكل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

يارب ديما فى نجاح وتميز دائم لمنتدانا الجميل 

وربنا يجعله دائما سبب بركه لكثيرين وكثيرين ​​


----------



## the prince (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و احلى منتدى و احلى اعضاء فى اجمل منتدى بصحة و سلام 

و سلام الرب يسوع الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكن مع جميعنا 

و من نجاح لنجاح و من تفوق لتفوق


----------



## ROWIS (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وكل المسيحيين العرب طيبيين
وعيد سعيد علي كنيستنا العربية 
فعلاً منتدي رائع ويتم فيه بذل جهد فوق العادي بفضل كل شخص
عضو كان او مدير كان 
الف شكر ليك استاذ روك علي الموقع وتطوراته ومنتظرين التطورات الجميله جداً
تيحاتي للجميع 

​


----------



## Ferrari (3 مايو 2009)

كل عام ومنتدانا الحبيب بالف خير وفى تطور ديماً

ويارب يكبر ويكبر نحقق فيه كل اللى بنتمناه

ونشكر يا روك على مجهوداتك اللى بتبذلها من اجل المنتدى

وبشكر كل اخواتنا فى المنتدى على كل مجهوداتهم من اجل منتدانا الحبيب

والرب يعوضكم جميعاً

وكل عام والجميع بالف خير 
​


----------



## majd2003 (3 مايو 2009)

اخريستوس انستي اليسوس انستي 
كل عام وانت بخير 
يارب يظل المنتدى بخير ويظل تحت ظلك وترعى بايدك 
امين


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بالف خير وبتقدم مستمررررررر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مايو 2009)

​ 

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير​ 

اجمل حاجة شفتها في النت من وقت ما عرفت النت من 10 سنين​ 

هو المنتدى دا غير حياتي كليآ واتعلمت منة حجات كتيرة جدا​ 

وكسبت اصدقاء و اخوات في منتهى الروعة​ 

يسوع يحافظ علية و يباركة​ 

ويارب في تقدم وازدهار من سنة لسنة​ 

ويارب يبارك كل الخدام فية وعلى رأسهم​ 

ماي روك ابن المسيح ​ 

وكل النواب ( دونا و ميرنا و استاذ استفانوس )

و المشرفين و المحاورين و الاعضاء المباركين​ 

والضيوف والزائرين وكل من لة تعب في المنتدى ربنا يعوضة ويباركة​ 

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و يباركة ويذيدة​ 

وعقبال 100 سنة يا احلى منتدى في الدنيا كلها​ 

شكر و تهنئة خاصة للزعيم على تعبة ومجهودة​ 

اللي بيبزلة من اجل المنتدى و من اجل كل نفس تريد ان تعرف طريق الخلاص​ 

يسوع يحفظك ويحافظ عليك يا اغلى اخ وصديق ​ 


​


----------



## bashaeran (3 مايو 2009)

راحت سنة وجائت سنة ياربي عوبال مئة سنة 
الف مبروك من زععيم والى اخر من التحق من الاصدقاء وغرباء والله يجعل منها تلك الصغرة التى قالها الرب ابني عليها كنيستي الف الف مبروك من كوردستان العراق الى اقاصي الارض نقدم باقة نركس عطر فواح بهذه المناسبة


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير يسوع يحافظ علية ويحافظ على كل القائمين علية


----------



## emyy (3 مايو 2009)

عيد ميلاد سعيد لمنتدنا الجميل 
وعقبال 400000000عام  وربنا يبارك فى المنتدى وفى خدمتة
وكل سنة والمشرفين وكل الاعضاء الغالين  بخير


----------



## salib 2010 (3 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح اخى الحبيب ماى روك ومن كل قلوبنا ندعوا لمنتدانا الحبيب بكل رقى وتقدم لانة سبب بركة لكثيرين وخاصة من الخراف الضالة الرب يقويكم جميعا من مديرين ورؤساء اقسام ومشرفين علة مجهوداتكم العظيمة بارككم الرب بكل نعمة سمائية وتقبلوا تحياتى القلبية

 *​


----------



## نانا2008 (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيبه يامنتدانا الكنيسه


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا الرائع بألف خير
بحماية الرب لخدام اسمه القدوس الى الابد
مجهودكم جبار يا أحباء الرب والاحلى إنه بدون مقابل مادي
انما هو لخلاص النفوس
سنة حلوة مع يسوع المسيح ربنا وإالهنا​


----------



## trugypt (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وانتم جميعا طيبيين والسنه الجايه نكون كلنا مع المسيح زى ما قال رب المجد " انا آتى سريعا " الروح والعروس يقولان امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع ويبقى عيد المنتدى الخامس على سحاب المجد      آمين


----------



## joooo_dos (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير​"]
كل سنة والمنتدى فى تقدم 

كل سنة والخدام المشرفين عليه يخدمو بكفاءة اكبر 
كل سنة ونمجد اسم المسيح كلنا بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة​
كل سنة وكل اخواتى فى المنتدى من مشرفين وخدام ومشاركين بالف خير​


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2009)

نرفع صلاه شكر وابتهال الى ربنا القدوس المحافظ على اولاده فى كل مكان والى به ومن خلاله نعيش ونحيا
واليه نطلب ان يحفظ منتدانا واستمرريته وبقائه ويستخدمه سنين عديده وعديده من اجل اناره العقول كل سنه وجميع من بالمنتدى والقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه بخير وسلامه
والرب يديم منتدانا الى منتهى الدهر اميين


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2009)

*وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَضُمُّ إِلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّذِينَ يَخْلُصُونَ 
(اع  2 :  47)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن هللويا

​*


----------



## rohea (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى فى أزدهار بيد يسوع ومعونتة......يد اللة قبل لايدنا:


----------



## فادى ابن العدرا (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب واتمنى لكم مزيدا من النجاححح


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا بخير وسلام
بقوة يسوع دايما فى تقدم وازدهار
منتدانا رائع حقا
ادارة متميزة وناجحة
مشرفين مجهود رهيب وعطاء بازل
اعضاء متميزين
واخيرا لشكرالجزيل للروك صاحب فكرة اجمل منتدى مسيحى على النت


----------



## اشرف اسعد (3 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> ومنتدانا الغالى بخير
> وربنا يقوينا على المسيرة



نرفع صلاه شكر وابتهال الى ربنا القدوس المحافظ على اولاده فى كل مكان والى به ومن خلاله نعيش ونحيا
واليه نطلب ان يحفظ منتدانا واستمرريته وبقائه ويستخدمه سنين عديده وعديده من اجل اناره العقول كل سنه وجميع من بالمنتدى والقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه بخير وسلامه
والرب يديم منتدانا الى منتهى الدهر اميين


----------



## اشرف اسعد (3 مايو 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نرفع صلاه شكر وابتهال الى ربنا القدوس المحافظ على اولاده فى كل مكان والى به ومن خلاله نعيش ونحيا
واليه نطلب ان يحفظ منتدانا واستمرريته وبقائه ويستخدمه سنين عديده وعديده من اجل اناره العقول كل سنه وجميع من بالمنتدى والقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه بخير وسلامه
والرب يديم منتدانا الى منتهى الدهر اميين


----------



## اشرف اسعد (3 مايو 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل سنة و منتدانا الرائع  بخير و يا رب يتم المائة سنة على خيرررررررررر   30: 
بحماية الرب لخدام اسمه القدوس الى الابد
مجهودكم جبار يا أحباء الرب والاحلى إنه بدون مقابل مادي
انما هو لخلاص النفوس
سنة حلوة مع يسوع المسيح ربنا وإالهنا


----------



## sabrygad (3 مايو 2009)

:smi411:​


marmar_maroo قال:


> كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب
> 
> وعقبال ما نحتفل بالمية
> 
> وكل سنة وأنت طيب يارووووووووك وكل الأعضاء بخير ​


----------



## ehab_rizkala (3 مايو 2009)

بهذه المناسبة الجميلة اقدم خالص تهانيء للمنتدي مع تمنياتي للمنتدي بدوام نشاطه ليكون سبب بركة للجميع مسيحين ومسلمين للمؤمنين والضالين وربنا يحفظ منتدانا من كل شر
ولا انسي ان اهنيء مشرفنا الغالي rok وباقي مشرفي المنتدي الأعزاء وكل اعضاء المنتدي
ربنا يحفظنا جميعا من كل شر


----------



## salib 2010 (3 مايو 2009)

*+++                                             مبروك وكل عام وانتم بخير*​ http://www8.0zz0.com/2009/03/23/10/293944829.jpg


----------



## جون مينا (3 مايو 2009)

*Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you our forum in JESUS
Happy birthday to you*​


----------



## جون مينا (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بالف خير
يارب دووم التقدم والنجاح
سلام و بركة المسيح للجميع 
محبتي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير وربنا محافظ عليه دايما
ويارب عقبال ما نحتفل بالمئويه للمنتدى واحنا كلنا متجمعين فيه​


----------



## jojo_angelic (3 مايو 2009)

:ab8:
كل عام والمنتدى بألف خير  
وكل عام وزعيمنا ماي روك بألف الــــــــــــــــف خير
الرب يحفظكم ويديمكم لخدمة كلمته , اتمنى لكم كل النجاح واشكركم على كل مجهوداتكم 
نشكر لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي لنا الفخر ان نكون اعضاءا فيه.30:


----------



## محب الانسانيه (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب 

كل سنه وانتا قريب لقلوبنا 

كل سنه  لاحلى منتدى واحلى مشرفين واداره واحلى اعضاء(أعضاء منتدى الكنيسه)



وربنا يفظه ويحظكم 


قولو أمين


----------



## ناجى صادق (3 مايو 2009)

شكرالتعب محبتكم


----------



## MIKE.007 (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب

  MIKE.007


----------



## michle (3 مايو 2009)

*ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## MIKE.007 (3 مايو 2009)

[

[/URL]

     كل عام والمنتدى بألف خير

                 MIKE.007


----------



## diaaonsy (3 مايو 2009)

*كل عام والمنتدى بألف خير*


----------



## kefah rezek (3 مايو 2009)

كل عام وانتو بألف خير ولله يقويكن على هل العمل الحلو كتير 
والله  ويبعد كل فعل خبيث عنكن وعن هل المنتدى


----------



## samy adl (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## AFRAIM (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال مائة سنة من العطاء المتواصل وربنا معاكم


----------



## hanan fahim (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و انت و المنتدى بألف خير و يا رب دايما المنتدى مجمعنا 0


----------



## امين برسوم (3 مايو 2009)

كل عام والمنتدى والمشرفين والاعضاء بخير وعقبال 100000000000000000000000000000000000 سنة


----------



## GogoRagheb (3 مايو 2009)

الرب يديمه لسنين عديدة​


----------



## genaatef (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه و المنتدى فى ازدهار و يارب يكمل من احسن الى احسن وعقبال 100 سنه مش 4 سنوات انا بشكر المشرفين وكل من عمل فى هذا المنتدى الجميل الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم جميعا والف الف مبروك


----------



## emadnagib21 (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى فى تقدم واذدهار الى منتهى الاجيال ببركة صلوات البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث        وبركة قديhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/thumbs_up.gifسن مار مينا  والبابا كيرلس http://www.arabchuhttp://www.arabch...cross02.gifrch.com/forums/images/icons/04.gif


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين​**عقبال مليون سنة لاجمل منتدى*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين​**عقبال مليون سنة لاجمل منتدى​*


----------



## محسن قوسة (3 مايو 2009)

الف الفمبروك للسن الرابعه وعقبال أخر الاجيل والمنتدى 
فى صمود وسموا وارتفاع دائم مع الاعضاءوالمشرفين


----------



## ايمار (3 مايو 2009)

الشكر العميق لكل العاملين من اجل نشكر كلمة يسوع له المجد ....مبارك لنا جميعا ...وكل لحظة والجميع بخير وسلام وخدمة اكبر ....بارككم الله وصلاة امنا مريم تحميكم


----------



## @JOJO@ (3 مايو 2009)

طبعا كل سنة ومنتدانا الجميل وهو طيب وعقبال 100سنة للمنتدينا الجميل


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب على طول 

وعقبال ما نحتفل بية بعد 54 سنة 

وكل سنة وأنت طيب يارووووووووك وكل الأعضاء بخير


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## mike_mattaa (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم بخير وعقبال العيد الـ 100 والـ 200 والـ 1000
ويارب دايما فى المقدمة​*


----------



## mah_rous (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنه واحلي منتدي بالف خير 
كل سنه وجميع مشرفين المنتدي بالف خير وتقدم مستمر
ربنا يجعل ايام المنتدي والمشرفين كلها اعياد سعيده
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم علي المجهود المبذول منكم لتقديم ما هو جديد


----------



## white rose (3 مايو 2009)

*مبروك عزيزي الزعيم my rock 

الف الف مبروك عليك و علينا هالمنتدى الرئع جدا بكل ما فيه

الرب يبارك الجميع و يحمي هالمنتدى*


----------



## heartlife (3 مايو 2009)

الففففف مبروك ويارب فلى ازدهار مستمر]


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وجميعكم بخير وسلام 
كل سنة وانتم مسنودين بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
كل سنة والروح القدس عامل ونشط فيكم
كل سنة وابليس عدو الخير تحت ارجلكم بقوة صليب يسوع المسيح له المجد

                                        ربنا معاكم*


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير بكل اعضاءه
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة فى المنتدى ويوفقك فى استكمال اهداف المنتدى و يرجع تائهين اكتر السنادى

وعقبال المليووووووووووووون لاحلى منتدى واحلى زعيم*


----------



## MILAD_RONY (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و انتم طيبيين وعقبال مليون سنة


----------



## soheir (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدي الكنيسة بالف خير كل سنة وكل المشريفين وكل الاعضاءبالف خير ومحبة وسلام وربنا يبارك الخدمةودائما في التقدم والرقي والاذدهار


----------



## roomany (3 مايو 2009)

منتدانا الغالي عيد ميلاد سعيد وكل الى فية بخير وصحة وسعادة


----------



## doaa sami (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال عيد الميلاد الألف وأنا سعيدة جدا بالاشتراك فى هذا الموقع 
وسعيدة بكل ما تقدموه فيه من جهد وبذل ونعمة ربى يسوع المسيح تكون معكم 

وشكرا لمراسلتكم لى .


----------



## David1 (3 مايو 2009)

*سلام الرب و نعمته معاكم كلكم
ألف مبروك الرابعة و إن شاء الله للأبد نظل معا 
تجمعنا محبة الرب و مقصد مجده 
و للأبد على واحات خير موقع إحنا معاكم بصلواتنا و قلوبنا و كل اللي نقدر عليه .
محبتي....
David
Yemen​*


----------



## odyssey8 (3 مايو 2009)

*مبروووك والف مبرووووك لمنتدانا الغالـــــــــي الشيق و يكون دائما العمر كله*


----------



## باسل بطارسه (3 مايو 2009)

الزملاء الكرام 

تحية احترام  وتقدير وبعد 

الف مبروك علينا عيدنا الرايع واتمنى لكم مزيد الازدهار والتوفيق برعاية الروح القدس من الان وحتى انفضاء الدهر:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]::36_3_17::smil2::36_3_18::961gn::16_14_21::36_3_18::36_3_19::new9::36_3_21::36_3_22::16_14_51::Red_Flying_Heart::_:


----------



## Madeleine (3 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك للسنة الرابعة للمنتدى واتمنى من الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ان يمنحكم القوة والحكمة للتواصل في خدمة هذا المنتدى العظيم الذي يجمعنا بمحبة . المحبة التي اعطاها لنا السيد المسيح له المجد لانه هو الله المحبه .تمنياتي لكل من ساهم في انجاح المنتدى آمين.


----------



## salib 2010 (3 مايو 2009)

*سايت النشرة القبطية+++*http://www.coptic-news.com *ياريت كل الاعضاء يدخلون علية*


----------



## kouceila (3 مايو 2009)

عيد سعيد  و  الرب ابارككم بكل بركة روحية باسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## asen (3 مايو 2009)

[q-bible][/q-bible]كل عام والمنتدى والكنيسه بالف الف خير وان شاء الله مليون سنه ونحو التقدم


----------



## kingmena (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## ملاك روفائيل (3 مايو 2009)

1000 مبروك يا جماعه وعقبال السنه 100 وربنا يحافظ علي القامين علي هذا العمل وربنا موجود


----------



## القس نبيل كرم (3 مايو 2009)

كل عام وموقعنا الجميل بالف خير وكل خدامة الحلوين  - ربنا يبارككم ودائما من مجد الي مجد


----------



## جُرُوحْ (4 مايو 2009)

من كل قلبى اقول الف مبروك علينا البيت الذى يجمعنا ​


----------



## wadid (4 مايو 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]





mero_engel قال:


> *كل سنه ومنتدانا بخير *
> *كل سنه وكل اعضائنا طيبين*
> *كل سنه ومشرفينا في خدمه دائمه *
> *كل سنه وانت دايما معانا ياروك بمجهودك وخدمتك الجميله*
> *كل سنه ومنتدانا دايما في تطور ونجاح دائم *​


----------



## amgaddodda (4 مايو 2009)

*بجد كل سنة وانتم طيبين
انا يمكن مش بعرف اتكلم كويس فى المناسبات بجد فرحان انكم افتكرتونى وانا جيت دلوقتى اشارك الفرحة دى عشان عارف قد اية طعم النجاح والاستمرار حلو
والمنتدى دة بجد جميل ومن اقوى المنتديات عشان فية كل حاجة بحتاجها
وبركة امنا العذراء مريم وصلوات القديسين دايما وياكم وعقبال الاحتفال المية وعشرين هاهاهاها وهاخلى ابنى او بنتى لو ربنا ادالى يتب هنا يهنيكوا كمان

امجد توفيق​*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (4 مايو 2009)

السادة المشرفين
السادة الاعضاء
بهذه المناسبه الجميله لا يسعني الا ان اقول
_كـــــــــل عـــــــــام ومنتــــــــدى الكنيــــــــــــــــــسة العربيــــــــــــــــة بالــــــــــــف الـــــــــف خيــــــــر_
وان يحفظها الرب القدير باسمه القدوس


----------



## rere meky (4 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه
كل سنه والقائميين على المنتدى بخير
واتمنالكم الازدهار
والتألق دائما


----------



## first (4 مايو 2009)

*بركة الرب مع الجميع لسنوات قادمة..... سنة حلوة مع يسوع ايضاً​*


----------



## بنتك يا عدرا (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنه والمنتدى بالف خيييييييييييييييييير
وعقبال مليوووووووون مليوووووووووووووووون سنه ونحتفل بالمنتدى 
الجميل ده وربنا يحافظ عليه وهو وحده اللى يقوده ويحميه
:36_33_7::361nl:


----------



## birooo23 (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب وكل من لة تعب فى كل حرف بالمنتدى طيبين والرب يقبل تعبكم.


----------



## أيمن عطا (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وأحنا طيبيييييييييييييين بعيد ميلاد المنتدى الممتع و الرائع جدا جدا جدا
الرابع ويارب يديم محبتكم إلى منتهى الأعوام
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## جارجيوس (4 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي وانشاء الله بيبقى في المقدمه 
وكل سنه والمشرفين والاعضاء بالف خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه ومنتدنا الحبيب بالف خير
وفي تقدم مستمر 
ويحميه من اعداء الخير​*


----------



## نبيل نجيب (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وجميعكم بخير لهذا المنتدى المميز  ودائما فى المقدمة


----------



## هبه سعيد (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وحضراتكم بالف خير ومن تطور الى تطور ونعمة رب المجد تشملكم وكل سنة بنعمة يسوع نكون مع بعض شكرا


----------



## Ramzi (4 مايو 2009)

*الف مليون مليار مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*والى الامام يا منتدانا الكبير*
*وتكبر و تكبر بأعضاءك و بمواضيعك*


----------



## bogebag (4 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتدى وعقبال المايه وعشر سنة يارب 
وربنا يعوضكم محبتكم ويجمعنا على طول فى محبة رب المجد يسوع المسيح 







                            اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## venosdode (4 مايو 2009)

*بالرغم من انى مشتركة جديدة فى المنتدى ( يادوب من شهرين ) إلا إنى استفدت منه جداً 
ربنا يقويكم وتقدروا تكملوا ما بدأتوه بكل جد ونشاط 
ولو سمحتولى فأنا عندى مسابقة صيفية ... ممكن استعين بالمنتدى فى حلها ؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## marim naier (4 مايو 2009)

كل 
عام 
وانتم
طيبييييييييييين :new8:
وعقبال المليييييييييييييييييييييييييون سنة 
ربنا يديكم نعمة وبركة ويعوض تعب محبيتكم وكا سنة وكل :new8:
المنتدى فرحان بنعمة ربنا:new8:


----------



## smmpr1993 (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومتندانا بخير ويارب فى ازدهار دائم


----------



## smmpr1993 (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا دائما بخير 

smmpr1993


----------



## مريم12 (4 مايو 2009)

*كل عام و المنتدى كله بخير*​


----------



## happy angel (4 مايو 2009)

*كل عام ومنتدانا الحبيب بالف خير وفى تطور مستمر

ويارب يكبر ويكبر نحقق فيه كل اللى بنتمناه

نشكر روك على مجهوداتك اللى بتبذلها من اجل المنتدى ربنا يفرح قلبك

ونشكر كل اخواتنا فى المنتدى على كل مجهوداتهم من اجل منتدانا الحبيب

والرب يعوضكم جميعاً 

وكل عام والجميع بالف خير ومنتدانا الحبيب بالف خيرررررررررررر*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 مايو 2009)

*الف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي
الرب يحميه و يستخدمه اكثر من اجل خلاص النفوس
و الرب يباركك اخي روك و يبارك كل المشرفين وكل الاعضاء​*


----------



## شكرى اسكندر (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و منتدانا بخير وعقبال مائة سنة فى التقدم والانجزات


----------



## لولو ليان (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنه والمنتدى بالف خير وعئبال المية سنه  والله يعطيكم العافيه ويبارك فيكم يا اعضاء المنتدى ويبارك فيك يا روك  لخدمة المسيح له المجد


----------



## لولو ليان (4 مايو 2009)

مبررررررررررررررررروك للمنتدي وللعاملين والاعضاء ومبروك يا روك عقبال المية سنه في خدمة الرب  ويبارك فيكم


----------



## osa2010 (4 مايو 2009)

كل عام وانتم وجميع المشرفين وجميع رواد المنتدى الجميل بخير وسعادة ابدية ودائما فى التقدم والازدهار وننتظر منكم الكثير فى الاعوام القادمة ودائما والى الابد واسف على التاخير بالتهنئة وذلك لظروف  وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سيدة القصر (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدي بخير وطيب


----------



## marim naier (4 مايو 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير والفرح ونعمة والبركة 
وعقبال السنة المليون بنعمة المسيح :new8:


----------



## جمانا جوابره (4 مايو 2009)

*[بسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح*​بهذه المناسبة انتهز هذه الفرصة واقول كل عام والمنتدى بالف خير 
ادعو من الله التوفيق لكم والتقدم الدائم باسم سيدنا المسيح


----------



## meeroo_smsm (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وعقبال 100 سنة فى نجاح ومزيد من التوفيق
:new8:


----------



## esamkoko123 (4 مايو 2009)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا الرائع بخير وسلام ومشرفينا الحلوين بكل خير وسلام وربنا يجعل منتدانا الرائع مناره تشرق دائما بالمحبه والسلام وربنا يعوض كل من له تعب محبه فى هذا المنتدى وكل سنه وانتم طيبين0*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (4 مايو 2009)

> سيتم أيضاً إضافة مركز خاص برفع الترانيم, فنحن الأن بصدد تصميم المركز و تقسيم ملفات الرفع لكل مرنم و و فرقة و البوم. سيكون بأمكانكم أستخدام منتدى الكنيسة لرفع الترانيم بدلاً من مواقع الرفع المجانية, بصرعة منافسة و بمساحة أفضل و بصورة تضمن الحفاظ على الملفات بصورة دائمة. سنوفر لكم أيضاً خاصية البحث في الترانيم لتسهيل عملية الوصول للترنيمة المطلوبة.
> ​سيتم أيضاً إضافة مركز رفع ملفات الفيديو و الكليبات المسيحية, اذ سيكون بأستطاعتكم رفع الملفات كما ترفع على المواقع العالمية ك ال youtube و غيرها. بصورة مماثلة لمركز الترانيم سيكون بإستطاعتكم البحث في الفيديوات.
> 
> ​




*ameeeeeeeeeeeen rab i wish that really *

*كل سنه واحلى منتدى  الكنيسة عربيه  بكل خير وسلام اعتقد انى كلنا استفدنا منه كتير بركة وشفاعة القدسين تحمى بيت الكنيسه العربيه و كل من القائمين عليه من اصغير  شخص لاكبرهم ويستخدم كل شخص باسمه لمجد سيدنا القدوس يسوع المسيح* 






​


----------



## فينا لبيب (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنه والمنتدى بالف خيييييييييييييييييييير وعقبال 400 مليون سنه وربنا يديكم نعمه وبركه اك​تر واكتر[color="purple"][/color]


----------



## محمد فجر (4 مايو 2009)

كل العام ومشرفى واعضاء المنتدى بالف خير وعقبال للعيد المئه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة واحناطيبين لنى حسس انى بقلى  يما معكو معاانى جديد فى المنتدى بس بجد منتدى ناجح والى 
الامام ومزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## halim-2007 (4 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة المسيح الرب ابريكم في خدمة اولاد الرب يسوع. وكل عام والمنتدى بخير وسنة سعيدة


----------



## rey3 (4 مايو 2009)

gad with all in this montada i.m happy for i.m with my bratheres


----------



## sawa (4 مايو 2009)

كل عام وجميع العاملين فى المنتدى بخير وكذلك كل من لة تعب ملموس او غير ظاهر الرب يكافئ
الكل اجرا صالحا سمائيا ( وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا ) الرب الة النجاح والصلاح يعضدكم
ويسندكم بروح قدسة وعقبال العام المائة
والى الامام ومن تقدم الى اذدهار ومن نجاح الى تفوق وابهار
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## firygorg (4 مايو 2009)

*:new8:​

​كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وعقبال مائة سنة بركة الرب تملائة

​




[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.comhttp://www.0zz0.comhttp://www.0zz0.com*http://www.0zz0.com


----------



## nahooda (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا أحبائى كل أعضاء المنتدى
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
الرب يسوع يكلل جهودكم دايما بالنجاح​


----------



## tonylovejesus (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدنا بخير  وعبال 100 سنة


----------



## abo amen (4 مايو 2009)

ما اجمل وما احسن ان يجتمع الاخوة معآ هناك امر الرب بالبركة 
 سلام الرب يسوزع المسيح لجميعكم الرب يبارك مجهودكم ويبقيكم شعلة نار آكلة للشر ومنعشة للخير وبهذه المناسبة ازف لكم خبران مهمان 
  الاول الاحرف المقطعة بالقرآن والتي لم يقدروا على تفسيرها كل مشايخ وفقهاء المسلمين على مدار 14 قرنآ توصلوا اخوتنا في قناة الحياة وبالاخص الاب زكريا بطرس الى السر المدفون بين الاحرف والكلمات وهي كلها تشهد للرب يسوع كشهادة الرب على نفسه وشهادة الرسل والتلاميذ واهمها ان المسيح مساو للاب بالجوهر وان الاب والابن والروح القدس التلاتة بالواحد 
  تانيآ : التاكيد على ظهور الوحش المذكور بسفر الرؤيا وهو ما يميزه الرقم 666 وان اخذنا الاسم 
 رسول العرب بمكة ونحللها كالاتي 
 ر      س     و   ل        ا    ل     ع   ر     ب       ب     م      ك     ه  
200     60    6   30     1   30   70   200  2      2     40    20     5 
  رسول مجموع حساب حروفها  =  296
العرب  مجموع حساب حروفها    =  303 
 بمكه   مجموع حساب حروفها  =  67 
  المجموع :                              666 
                                          -----------
ومن منكم احبائي لا يعرف ما يعنيه هذا الرقم 
 هذه هي هديتي ليوم ميلاد منتداكم الرب يبارككم ويبقيكم منارآ   ابديآ مضيئآ كل ظلمة


----------



## remo76 (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا صغننا مع انك صغننا في العمر لكن كبيرة جدا في المقام 
وفي البركة ربنا معكي وشكرا لكل من لة تعب في اخدمة


----------



## بشر حجازين (4 مايو 2009)

*انشاالله كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
ودمتم لنا في تقديم كلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## نبيل مليكه (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير وسلام:t39:​


----------



## nonaa (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وكل اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بالف خير
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وعقبال ميه سنه للمنتدى 
يفضل منور كدة ببركه امنا العدرا
امين​


----------



## milad hanna (4 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ومنتدانا دايما يكون فى تقدم مستمر ويكون كل عضو فى المنتدى له لمساته بل وبصماته فى المنتدى واتمنى ان يكون منتدانا الحبيب سبب بركة لكثيرين وسبب لخلاص لكل من يدخل فيه وايضا ان يكون مرشدا بل ومعلما لان رسالة الخلاص لها طرق كثيرة فى توصيلها  واتمنى من حبيبى الزعيم ان يحاول ادخال تفاسير الاب متى المسكين من ضمن تفاسير الكتاب المقدس بجوار تفاسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى واخيرا لكم تحياتى وشكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا بالف خير 
وكل سنة وانت طيب يامشرفنا العظيم روك ودايما في تقدم 
وكل سنة و المشرفين والاعضاء بالف خير وصحة 
ويارب يفضل المنتدي مجمعنا كلنا مع بعض ​*


----------



## gorg_star (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و أنتم طيبين
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك و كل المشرفين
و يكون المنتدى دائما مجمعنا مع بعض بمحبة


----------



## adnan (5 مايو 2009)

الرب يسوع يكلل جهودكم دايما بالنجاح:new5::new5::new5::nما اجمل وما احسن ان يجتمع الاخوة معآew5:


----------



## adnan (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وكل اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بالف خير
وكل سنه وانت طيب:new5::new5::new5:و يكون المنتدى دائما مجمعنا مع بعض بمحبة


----------



## roka bolbol (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وكل اللى فى المنتدى بخير                                                                                                      وكل الأعضاء بألف خير                                                                                                                      ويا رب تكون أيد ربنا مع الجميع لخير المنتدى                                                                                    ويارب يساعد كل الناس اللى بتسعى لأن يكون المنتدى أفضل وأفضل


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

*كل عضو مدعو ..لحضور حفل عيد ميلاد المنتدى الرابع!!!*

:361nl:يحتفل منتدانا اليوم باطفاء شمعته الرابعة بعد أربعة أعوام متواصلة من العطاء الحافل بانجازات والبطولات....منتدانا الذي جمع مواهب عربية فذة سطرت بأناملهم ابداعات عربية من كل حدب وصوب....
الكل معزوم الى حفلة عيد الميلاد ...يجتمع المعازيم كل ..بحسب اسمه وبلده ...من مشرفين وأعضاء ....يتقدمهم ماي روك ...مهنأ" الجميع ومتمنيا" لهم المزيد من العطاء والأبداع وخدمة السيد....ويجتمع معهم حول مائدة العشاء المليئة بأطايب المأكولات الفاخرة :8_5_17: يتقدمها قالب حلوى " كاتو" شهي مزخرف بألوان براقة مثيرة للنظر وشهية للأكل مكتوب عليه " كل عام وأنت صامد في عيدك الرابع يا منتدانا الرائع" وعليه وضع أربع شمعات ....يتقدم ماي روك مقدما" برنامج الحفل ...فرح ، سلام ، حق ، نور حياة ، محبة ، سعادة ، قوة، حياة أبدية، شبع ، وغير ذلك من البركات...

يطلب ماي الروك من الجميع الاقتراب والالتفات حول المائدة لنتشارك كلنا بنفس واحدة مترنمين وموحدين قلوبنا في خدمة السيد ومعاهدين المولى وواضعين الأيدي بعضنا مع بعض 
قائلين: " كلنا للسيد ولخدمته"....لخدمته""مبارك منتدانا ...ويحيا مولانا.."
يوم حافل نسمع فيه دوي مطر..يهلل ويسبح ..الجميع يسبحون ويرنمون:20: ويتشاركون بلذة واحدة وبطعام وخبز واحد هو خبز الحياة ويستقون شراب واحد هو ماء الحياة. أدامه الله ذخرا"مسيحيا" يعلي راية الايمان  خفاقا" عاليا"للعالم أجمع :smi102:.....وكلنا نرفع كؤوسنا ونقول ...نحبك:36_3_21: ..والى المزيد من العطاء المتجدد . 

:ab8:​


----------



## sassooo (5 مايو 2009)

:new8: كل سنة وكل إدارة ومشرفى واعضاء المنتدى بخير وعقبال 100 سنة بركة ونعمة لكل المشتركين وربنا يديم ويبارك خدمتكم ويجعل منها رسائل معزية للجميع


----------



## marvet (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب


----------



## menarazk (5 مايو 2009)

نحتفل نضوي الشموع و نبتسم للحب
نجدد أيام السعاده و الهوى فينا
ونتسامر في وداد حلو صافي عذب
نجذب الحاضر إلى أيام ماضينا .. عيد سعيد لمنتدنا الجميل في الحب و العطاء


----------



## الاستاذ (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب 

وعقبال ما نحتفل بالمية 

وكل سنة وأنت طيب وكل الأعضاء بخير ​


----------



## abo_toto_2010 (5 مايو 2009)

ادام الله منتداكم شمعه بل كوكب ينير ويكشف ظلمة الجهل \\\\\ للامام دايما لينكشح الظلام  ويحل نهار المعرفه \ باسمي وباسم كل المشاركين اقدم لكم ارق التحيه واحر التهاني \\\\ راجينا من حبيبنا يسوع واهب كل النور والمعرفه ان يجعله عيدا مباركا عليكم وعقبال المئة عام


----------



## alaasana (5 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك للمنتدى واقدم لكم ارقى التهاني والتبريكات


----------



## alaasana (5 مايو 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووك ساكون معكم طول العمر 

                                   alaasana


----------



## بنت الكنيسة1 (5 مايو 2009)

[COLOR="[SIZE="4"]Blue"]كل سنه والمنتدى الجميل بالف خير وعقبال 1000 سنه فى حب واحترام وتقدم ورقى ويكون المنتدى الاول فى كل جديد[/SIZE][/COLOR]    كل سنه والمنتدى طيب


----------



## احلام مفقوده (5 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وتقدموا كل جديد وممتع وشيق ومفيد


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (5 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا الجميل بخير وعقبال ما نحتفل باليوبيل

وهو دائما فى تقدم بتوجيهاتك واعضاء المنتدى جميعا بخير *


----------



## جاكو2 (5 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتدى وعقبال مليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون سنه  الرب يحفظ كل من فية ويعطيكم نعمة وبركة للمزيد من الخدمات المقدمة للكل
اسفة جدا على طول الفترة السابقة كان عندى ظروف ومازال منها قليل ولكن احتاج صلواتكم جميعا لآنى اؤمن ان اجتمع اثنين او ثلاثة بأسمى فهناك اكون فى وسطهم
الرب مع جميعكم امين


----------



## hany_assi (5 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك وعقبال 4 مليون سنة ويارب ييم خدمدكم


----------



## dododo (5 مايو 2009)

*مبروووووووووووووووك*

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ومحبة العاملين بهذا المنتدى المبارك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  ............ مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                                     كل سنه وانتم سالمين


----------



## جمانا جوابره (5 مايو 2009)

:66:
:66:
*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك *​

* اتمنى من الله ان يحفظك ويقويك *
*صلوات السيدة العذراء عليها السلام والقدسين ان تكون معك*

*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## mansour (5 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير 
وكل سنة وانت طيب يارووووووووووووووووك
وكل سنة و المشرفين بخير
وديما فى تقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدم​*


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا  زعيمنا*

*والمنتدى كلة بألف خير بكل مشرفينه وأعضائه*

*انجازات مشرفة لكل مسيحي*

*والى الأماااام دايماااا*

*:mus13::mus13::mus13:*
*الله معااااك ومعاك قلوبنا*
*ما أنت حبيبنا*
*وأنت الشراع في بحرنا*
*الله معاك ومعاك قلوبنا*
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

:11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]:

:014375~1100::014375~1100::014375~1100:


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2009)

أعتذر على تأخيري بتهنئتك *ماي روك* وتهنئة انفسنا بعيد المندى الرابع.
النت كان معطلا عندي لمدة ثلاثة ايام.​ 







نشكر الرب من أجل هذا المنتدى الذي بدأ كحبة الخردل الصغيرة التي نمت وكبرت بفضل رعايته لها 
فصار ملجا لكل نفس تعبانة نسعى الى الأمان في كنفه.

من أجل سنين عديدة ومديدة في خدمة النفوس التائهة
نصلي ونبتهل يا رب
أن يكون الحصاد وافرا.
​


----------



## نورا ميلاد (6 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير وعقبال 100 سنة والاعضاء والمشرفين بخير وسلام


----------



## مسيحي اليمن (6 مايو 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير يا اعضاء منتدانا العظيم 
كل عام وانتم بخير يامن نذرتم وكرستم انفسكم لخدمة الرب وتوصيل كلمته الى كل مكان 
كل عام وانتم بخير يامؤمنين اليمن الشرفاء يامن تعيشون تحت نير الاضطهاد والقهر يامن تصنعون التاريخ يوما فيوما


----------



## مينا محى (6 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وبيؤدى رسالته


----------



## مينا فؤاد كامل (6 مايو 2009)

* kol sana we montadan koaies we be5aer *


----------



## cuteledia (6 مايو 2009)

*





كل سنة والمنتدي بخير
ودائما في تقدم وعطاء​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 مايو 2009)

كل  سنه وانت طيب يا روك 
عايزة اقولك انى روعه النمنتدى تبتدى من ادارته
انت وكل اللى سعدوك فى ادارة المنتدى وكل الاعضاء الفعلين فى المنتدى
اللى بيخدمو بجد
بجد مش عارفه اقول ايه عن اجمل منتدى اشتركت فيه واجمل اعضاء اتعملت معاهم
بجد لما بغيب عن المنتدى فترة بكون مفتقداه
كل سنه ومنتدانا بخير وانت بخير يا روك انت وكل اعضاء المنتدى
والى الامام دائما​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك علي منتدنا ديماً ويبارك عليكم ..كلكم وعلى خدمتكم ...وسنه ربعة سعيدة مع يسوع ...وديماً رفعين شعار المسيح .عالياً ...كل سنه وأنتم طيبين ..وماي روك بخير 
​


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (7 مايو 2009)

:748pf:


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (7 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و أجمل منتدى بخير و عقبال 10000000000 سنة وبس


----------



## البشتاوى (7 مايو 2009)

_كل سنة ومنتدانا طيب وبخير واتمنى انه يعيش سنين طويلة ورب المجد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يدينا ان نكمل ونطور هذا المنتدى للافادة لنا ولغيرنا والى كل من يستفيد ويطول عمرنا بان نقدر ان نطوره بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد وكل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير اخيكم يوحــنا البشتاوى_


----------



## البشتاوى (7 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا طيب وبخير واتمنى انه يعيش سنين طويلة ورب المجد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يدينا ان نكمل ونطور هذا المنتدى للافادة لنا ولغيرنا والى كل من يستفيد ويطول عمرنا بان نقدر ان نطوره بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد وكل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير اخيكم يوحــنا البشتاوى


----------



## elpatl (7 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا  فى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار فى ظل محبة الاعضاء ومخافة رب المجد يسوع الفادى ويارب عقبال مليون سنة


----------



## marmar256 (7 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتديات الكنيسة بخير وعقبال عيد الميلاد المليون


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 مايو 2009)

كل سنه واجمل منتدي بخير وعقبال 100000000000000000000000 سنه ويفضل علي طول بيمتعنا بالمواضيع والحاجات الجديدة


----------



## gorglabib (8 مايو 2009)

كل سنه ومنتديات الكنيسه فىاتم الروعه والجمال والتطور


----------



## lilian 2 (8 مايو 2009)

طبعا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وعقبال مليون سنة وانتوا فى تقدم  انا على فكرة لسه مشتركة فى النتدة قريب اوى بس هو فعلا بيأثر فيا كتير وفيه حاجات كتير كتييييير حلوة حلوة اوى ربنا يديكم نعمة كمان كمان


----------



## adel3742143 (8 مايو 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير وتقدم والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
انا لااعرف اعمل التوقيعات الجميلة زى الى انتم عاملتوها مع الصور الى نفسى اتعلمها ولاكن على قد معرفتى اساهم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
اخوكم عادل ميخائيل*


----------



## ارووجة (8 مايو 2009)

وااااااو
كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بالف خيررررررررر
وعئبااال ال10000000000000 سنة يااارب
وكل سنة وانتااا ياااااازعيم وكل  الاعضاءءءء  بالف خيرررررررررررررر
ربنا يبارررررك حياتكم ^_^


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2009)

*كللللللللللللللللل سنة  والمنتدى بخير  ديما *
*بينا كلنا *
*يكمل ويكملنا معاة بمواضيعة الرائعة*
*واعضائة اللى بمنتهى الجمال*
*عقبال ميت سنة ونحتفل كلللللللللنا بية *
**​


----------



## devad (8 مايو 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:      كل    سنه    ومنتدانا   بالف    بالف   بخير :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## bahaa_fawzy (8 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة مجمعنا سواااا يارب 

وعقبال ما نحتفل بالمية


----------



## nona_fofa10 (8 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا الرائع بخير وكل العاملين عليه والرب يبارك حياتكم* :748pf:


----------



## منصور بشرى (8 مايو 2009)

*تهنئة*

مع انه متأخرة ارجو ان تقبلوا تهنئتى لكم ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى واسأل الرب يسوع القدير ان يعضدكم والى الامام دائما ويكون المنتدى سبب بركة للكثيرين وياؤل الكل لمجد اسمه . كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## EgYpT4Jesus (8 مايو 2009)

كل سنة و كل خدام المنتدى بخير والرب يسوع المسيح يبارك الخدمة من اجل اسمه


----------



## جيد الديرى (9 مايو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدانا(سمعتنا فى ظلام الحياة)طيب وعقبال الدوام 400 سنة


----------



## فادية (9 مايو 2009)

*كل  سنة  والمنتدى  بألف  خير  وكلنا  بخير ومتجمعين  باسم  الرب  يسوع *
*ربنا  يديم  المنتدى   دايما  ويحفظه من  ضربات  الشيطان*​


----------



## ماريتا (9 مايو 2009)

_سورى جدااااااااا لأن التهنئة متأخرة_
_بس عقبال 10000000000000 سنة للمنتدى _
_وربنا يجمع اولادة ديماااااااا فى الخير_
_ويكون فى أزدهار ديماااااااا_
_وربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب كل من ساهم فية_
_وكل سنة وانت بخير my rock بمناسبة السنة الرابعة للمنتدى_​


----------



## ams_love30 (9 مايو 2009)

بسم الثالوث المقدس اهنئكم بمرور اربع سوات على منتدانا الحبيب بارك الله فى كل من تعب وبذل جهدا كى بظهر المنتدى بهذه الصوره الجميله وارجوا منكم دوام التقدم والاذدهار مع اضاق مواضيع تخص الشباب والشبات كى توعيهم كيفية التعامل مع الاخر حتى يتجنبوا الهجمه الشرسه ضد ابنائنا         الرب قادر على الحفاظ على خرافه ومره اخرى كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ظاظا7643 (9 مايو 2009)

اولا بكل نجاح مرت اربع سنوات وبنعمة مخلصنا نضئ خامس شمعة على طريق التفوق وكل عام وانتم بخير ثم ارجو قبول اعتزارى للتاخير بالتهنئة لاسباب مرت بسلام والحمد للة وشكرا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 مايو 2009)

هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً


















​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (10 مايو 2009)

مليون مبروك وعقبال مائة سنة


----------



## فاطمة علاء (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
كل سنة و المنتدى بخير و عقبال مليون سنة باذن الله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً​


 

تسلم ايدك يا فادي حلوة جدا جدا جدا

كفاية انك فكرت تجمعنا كلنا في صورة واحدة دي اجمل حاجة بجد

واحلى تقييم ليك يا فادي ​


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2009)

*اكيد تعبت فيها يا فادى
رااااائعه بجد 
حقيقى ملهاش حل
وفعلا احلى تقييم ليك كمان
*


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله بجد جميلة جدا جدا
بامانة ربنا شفتها فضلت مركزة وانا بضحك وبدور على اسامينا بجد تحفة
ميرسى جدا انك افتكرتنا بالهدية الرائعة دى
زى العسل فعلا​


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

الله عليك يافادي صورة خرااااااااااااافة 
برافو عليك بجد فكرة حلوة قوووووووي انك جمعتنا كلنا فيها 
زي ما احنا متجمعين في المنتدي ويارب نفضل علي طول متجمعين 
تسلم ايدك جداااااااااا اكيد تعبت فيها قوي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك


----------



## العجايبي (10 مايو 2009)

*جميلة اووووووووى يافادى تسلم ايدك بجد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## twety (10 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*الله عليك يا فادى
بجد بايم كجهودك الجميل ربنا يعوضك
تستاهل الشكر والتقييم

شكرا لتعبك يا باشا 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً​


 
تسلم ايدك يا فادى ومبروك الخضرا عقبال الصفار


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله عليك يا فادى ..  ميرسى بجد على محبتك وربنا يعوضك تعبك
وكمااااااااااان تقييم منى *


----------



## +pepo+ (11 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف مليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون سنه تمر على المنتدى وهو احسن منتدى دينى فى الشرق الاوسط كـــــــــــــــــــــــــله وتعيش يا روك و تطور فى المنتدى كمان و كمان​


----------



## +pepo+ (11 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً​


 
ميرســـــــــــى يا فادى على الهديه القيمه دى و على تجميع اسمائنا فى صوره ميرســـــــى ياباشا
و احلى تقييم لاحلى فادى فى المنتدى


----------



## ظاظا7643 (11 مايو 2009)

برافو جميع التهانى اكثر من رائعة فقط انا لا اجيد مثل هذة الامكنيات حقا وارجو ان تكون كلماتى هذة البسيطة تحمل لكم وردة وتضيئ لكم شمعة فرح وبهجة فى احتفالكم الذى هو احتفالنا وفرحتنا جميعا بعيد ميلاد منتدانا ومحطة لقانا وكل عام وانتم بخير  ......


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 مايو 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


>


فادي ارفع الصورة على منتدانا من هنا

مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير
ويكون اكبر واكبر
وميرسى يا فاااااااااادى
هدية رائعة تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## bosh10 (11 مايو 2009)

[si[marque]كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير والف خير ​[/marque]ze="5"]*
ودائما فى تقدم و افكار جديدة ومتجددة دائما ومقالات و موضوعات هامة ومفيدة لجميع الناس و الاعمار ​*​[/center[/size]​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هقدم هدية حقيقي تعبت فيها جداً جداً​


 

أتصور يا فادي انك اشتغلت عليها كثير
تستحق تقييم عليها وانا قد اعتيطه لك
الرب يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## basnt63 (12 مايو 2009)

عيد سعيد كل سنة وانتم والمنتدا طيب وفى نجاح على طول [q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## نوار جلال ناصر (12 مايو 2009)

اعذروني عن التاخير على الرد لكن انتم تعرفون اوضاعنا في العراق::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


                               (بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين)


لا اعرف ما اقول لان كلماتي لا تستطيع ان تعبر عن مدى فرحي

كل عام والمنتدى بالف الف الف خير وانشاء الله يبقى دائما الموقع الاكثر زيارة بالعالم 

واشكر ايضا ادارة المنتدى على جهودهم الطيبة الكبيرة وجميع الاعضاء والزوار 

   وشكرا

                                                                                                     اخوكم :نوار من العراق
                                                                                                                     الدورة


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*هادا هو اليوم يا اللي صنعه الرب فلنفرح ولنتهلل به .






مباركين نحنا من الرب يا اللي استحقينا أن نشهد أفراح قيامته ونتعزى 
كل حين بأفراح انتصارنا ع عدو الخير .






مسا الخير شعب كنيسة الرب الالكترونية أصحاب العيد 
من افراح لافراح مع الرب كل حين .

منتدانا الغالي أعوام مليئه بالبركة والخدمة والثمار الطيبة 
لأنو أنته غير لأنك 







لأن الرب مباركك بكل حين ولأنو الرب بداخل ها القلب الكنسي يا اللي سلم حالو للرب
لهيك كل من بداخلو هم مباركين






محاط ببركة الرب الدايمة وبصلوات كل سكان ها البيت يا اللي أكيد 
هم قديسين وملايكة ومليانين بالنعمة .






لهيك نحنا فيك 

ما راح نخاف من إبليس والهكرز اعوانه عليك 







وراح نروي اثمار المحبة بنبع ايمان الرب الحنان






فالمحبة هيا يا اللي بتروي فضائل الايمان وتحافظ على بنيان جسد المسيح بفرح وبركة .

هون تذوقت معكم غذاء :8_5_17:






لا مو هادا انا معكم عصافيري جوعي ترفع على تظلمات أمام المحاكم العدلية
هههههههههههههه
وعيوني وعقلي يهددان بمفارقتي :ab6:لانم طفشوا مني
ههههههههههههه
لكن مو مشكلة راح اعمل معاهدة صلح معهم لنعرف نتواصل من جديد .

وبهيدا العيد ما معي غير قلب مليء بالمحبة  :36_3_21:للرب والكم 
أهديه لكنيسة المسيح .

هلا بتقبلوه مني لأنو العرض لفترة محدودة وراح أسحبوا منكم :748pf: ههههههههههه .

الرب يبارك كنيسته بكل بركة ويظلل ع كل الاحبه بمظاله الابويه :961gn: .
فلا نحزن من سهام الضيق بل نتقبلها بفرح ونحمل صليبه المحي بكل فخار 
ونركض وراؤه ولا نتركه ينتظرنا بعد اليوم .

بركة العذراء مريم وشفيعي حبيس لبنان القديس شربل 
وجميع ملائكة الرب وقديسيه هون .  :36_22_25::36_22_26:

الرب مع جميعنا .كونوا مباركين ومعافين في الرب .*​


----------



## samir hassan mo (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله في الكلمة الطيبة التي أطلقتموها عبر المنتدى

     وأدام الله المحبة وأتعم على الجميع بالسلام

               عام جديد وسعيد وعمر مدبد 


                                                                                 سمير حسن محمد


----------



## نيرو (15 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدي بخير وفي تقدم وتطور 
وربنا يزيد عدد الاضاء ومشاركتهم اكتر واكتر لبناء افضل منتدي كنسي
وشكرا يا روك علي كلامك النابع من القلب 
بجد انا بحبك اوي وبحب كل الاعضاء شكرا
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين اخوكم منير 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## مايكل وجيه (16 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم كلكم بخير وربنا يعوضكم ويكون معاكم دايما*


----------



## el_mon (16 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وعيد سعيد للمنتدى ودايما فى تقدم ونصرة رب المجد


----------



## el_mon (16 مايو 2009)

بصراحة منتدى رائع


----------



## el_mon (16 مايو 2009)

كنت عاوزه اطلب منكم طلب بسيط جدا هو: ترنيمة يا كل الصفوف السمائيين رتلوا لالهنا -  وياريت تكون بصوت المرتل ابراهيم عياد وتكون للتحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2009)

el_mon قال:


> كنت عاوزه اطلب منكم طلب بسيط جدا هو: ترنيمة يا كل الصفوف السمائيين رتلوا لالهنا -  وياريت تكون بصوت المرتل ابراهيم عياد وتكون للتحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر



*بنرحب بيكى معانا يا el_mon بس يا ريت اى ترنيمه تعوزيها تطلبيها فى  موضوع  طلبات الترانيم المثبت فى قسم الترانيم علشان المشرفين يشوفوا طلبك   .*


*طلبات الترانيم​*


----------



## حبيبة السمائين (16 مايو 2009)

*عقبال الشمعة المليون*

:smile02:smile02:smile02​:Happy_Sunshine​:
:11_1_211v:    
_*بصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه *_​_*بس كل اللي نفسي فيه هو اني اقولوكوا 
كل سنة المنتدى بخير وفي تميز وتألق مستمر
وكفاية ان اسم المنتدى *_
*مـــنـــتـــدى الـــكـــنـــيـــســـة*
_*التي قال عنها السيد المسيح  
                                       " إن ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها "*__وبتمنى للمنتدى والاعضاء التمتع بالمعلومات وكل الاشياء الجميلة الموجودة في المنتدي ودايما للأمام _HAPPY BIRTH DAY 
أذكروني في صلواتكم​:ray::
:36_22_25:وسلام ونعمة رب المجد للجميع​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم

وكل المنتدى بخير*


----------



## راشي (17 مايو 2009)

*عقبال 1000000000 سنة يا أجمل منتدي 

*


----------



## K A T Y (18 مايو 2009)

_*كل سنة وانت طيب يارووووووووووك*_

_*كل سنة ومنتدانا اقوي واكبر وكله بركة*_

_*ربنا يجعلة دايما سبب نعمة وبركة وخلاص لكل شخص*_

_*وربنا يقويك ياروك انت وكل اللي بيتعب في تقديم اي كلمة او موضوع ويبارك خدمتكم*_​


----------



## man_coptic (20 مايو 2009)

30:
30:
30:30:30:30:30:
30:
30:
ألف مبروك لمنتدانا الجميل عيد ميلاده وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب محبة من الاعضاء والمشرفين 
وكل سنة وأنت طيب يا روك​


----------



## medhat mansour (21 مايو 2009)

سعدت كثيرا بكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## medhat mansour (21 مايو 2009)

الف الف مبروك باتلعام الرابع للمنتدى الجميل


----------



## shadehnageb (24 مايو 2009)

المنتدى الكينسى[/ur كل اسنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مايو 2009)

_*كل سنة وانتم طيبين وكل سنة واحنا على طول مع بعض 

ربنا يباركك ياروك ​*_


----------



## marim naier (25 مايو 2009)

:download:كل سنة ومنتدى الكنيسة فرحان وسعيد
وبنعمة ربنا يكون عيد سعيد على كل اخواتى الى فى المنتدى 

رجاء محبة تذكرونى فى صلواتكم
اختكم بنت المسيح :94:                               :36_15_15:


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
وانشاء الله كل ستة نكون مع بعص 
والمنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر


----------



## sophy (27 مايو 2009)

:warning:ماركو يفضل لكم انت تكون سعداء ولا تذعلو من بعض صلو من اجدل المرضي والحزانة عزيهم واشفي المرضي


----------



## جمانا جوابره (27 مايو 2009)

مساء الخير sophy
نتمنى للمنتدى عاما مديدا 
ونتمنى السعادة لجميع المشاركون في المنتدى ، وارجو من الله ان يحفظ المجيع بمحبة المسيح


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك و كل الاعضاء و المشرفين بخير و المنتدى مجمعنا على طول​


----------



## mena601 (2 يونيو 2009)

كل سنه ومنتدانا بخير يدوم الى الابد


----------



## جمانا جوابره (2 يونيو 2009)

*:smi102:مساء الخير mena601*

*شكرا كتتتتتتير على الكرت الجميل *​ 

*وكل عام والمنتدى بالف خير*​


----------



## emadhakim (4 يونيو 2009)

كل سنة و اعضاء المنتدى بخير و فرح مع ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## jamil (7 يونيو 2009)

الف...1000...مبروك الى منتدانا والرب يبارك المنتدى واعضائه والهيئه المشرفه عليه والى الامام دائما


----------



## جمانا جوابره (7 يونيو 2009)

*:new8:يسعد مساك jamil*​ 
*ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معك*


----------



## شكرى اسكندر (9 يونيو 2009)

عيد ميلاد المنتدىالرابع .عقبال100 عيدباسم مخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## جمانا جوابره (9 يونيو 2009)

:99:[q-bible]
*يسعد مساك شكري اسكندر*​ 
*وانت بالف خيييييير ومنتدان وأعضاؤه بالف خير *​

*سيدنا يسوع ملك الملوك يكون معنا*​[/q-bible]


----------



## losivertheprince (9 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح
انا عارف انى داخل التهنئة متأخر بس فيه ناس عارفة الظروف ( الخدمة الوطنية ) عامة انا اتعلمت كتير من المنتدى ده وعرفت ناس كويسة جدأ *​


----------



## jamil (11 يونيو 2009)

*كل عام والمنتدى بمليون خير وليس الف لانها قليله بحقهل لانه الاجمل والاروع والاحسن بالمواضيع الرائعه والشامله ويا رب المسيره الدائمه له بالحب والمحبه  امين*


----------



## jamil (11 يونيو 2009)

*كل عام وامنتدى بمليون خير وليس الف لانها قليله لهذا المنتدى لانه الاروع والاجمل والاحسن لانه شامل بكل المواضيع الرائعه *


----------



## محسن قوسة (12 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك وعبقال 100 عقد30:


----------



## medhat mansour (12 يونيو 2009)

كل عام والقائمين على هذا المنتدى بخير وعقبال السنة الا ربعين


----------



## عثمان الغرداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

اني اتمنى لكم عيد ميلاد طيب و سعيد و كل عام و نحن بخير


----------



## عثمان الغرداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

اين انت يا my rock اريد الاتصال بك عاجلا لاني احتاجك لامر يهمك و في مصلحة الجميع و في مصلحة مستقبل المسيحية الرجاء اني اطلب منك الاتصال بي في اقرب فرصة و في اقرب الاجال من فضلك ورقم هاتفي هو *** و اسمي الكامل هو بن يوسف عثمان و اسكن في بوسعادة و اعمل في غرداية ارجوك my rock اني انتظر اتصالك


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2009)

عثمان الغرداوي قال:


> اين انت يا my rock اريد الاتصال بك عاجلا لاني احتاجك لامر يهمك و في مصلحة الجميع و في مصلحة مستقبل المسيحية الرجاء اني اطلب منك الاتصال بي في اقرب فرصة و في اقرب الاجال من فضلك ورقم هاتفي هو *** و اسمي الكامل هو بن يوسف عثمان و اسكن في بوسعادة و اعمل في غرداية ارجوك my rock اني انتظر اتصالك


 
إستخدم رابط *الاتصال بنا*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*في مصلحة مستقبل المسيحية​*
*ارجو ان يتم اخبارنا بهذا الخبر !!​*


----------



## dodo jojo (20 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> خلال الأيام الأخيرة و بالتحديد 1 / 5 أكمل منتدى الكنيسة سنته الرابعة منذ أول إنطلاقة له. أربع سنين من العطاء المتواصل, بكم و من خلالكم. فمواضيعكم هي بعشرات الألاف و ردودكم و مشاركاتكم هي بمئات الألاف. كل مواضيعكم و مشاركاتكم عرضت في السنة الأخيرة فقط, لملايين الزوار من مختلف أنحاء العالم.
> منتدى الكنيسة بكم و بمجهودكم يتواصل كونه أكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية على الأنترنت, و أكبر موقع مسيحي باللغة العربية يجذب أكبر عدد من الزوار و الأعضاء.
> ...


 
كل سنه و منتدى الكنيسه طيب وهو مجمعنا دايمااا


----------



## رؤساء الملايكة (20 يونيو 2009)

سلام النعمة انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى و
 المنتدى رائع وسامحونى لو كنت كتبت فى مكان غلط


----------



## رؤساء الملايكة (20 يونيو 2009)

سلام النعمة عليكم جميعا انا جديد 
معاكم فى المنتدى ياريت تعتبرونى اخ ليكم





>


----------



## رؤساء الملايكة (20 يونيو 2009)

::748pf:new8:عقبال مليون سنة  :36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## رؤساء الملايكة (20 يونيو 2009)

فراشة الربيع عامل ايه ربنا يعو ض تعبك لو سمحت عاوز حد يفهمنى ::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## ihabfayez (27 يونيو 2009)

انا فى غاية السعادة لان موعد دخولى للمنتدى يوافق الاحتفال بعيد ميلاده الرابع ويارب يستمر الاحتفال الى منتهى الاعوام ويكون المنتدى سبب خلاص كثيرين واعلان لاسم رب المجد يسوع فى قلوب كل من يبحث عن الحق


----------



## أبن البابا (2 يوليو 2009)

الف الف مبرررررررررررررررروك ده بجد من أحلي المنتديات اللي دخلتها


----------



## megaman (3 يوليو 2009)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا دايما معانا...
كل سنة وكنيستنا دايما بخير وسلامة...
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين وبأتم صحة وعافية...
عقبال مليون سنة يا منتدانا ، وربنا معاكم جميعا ( الادارة، المديرين، المشرفين والأعضاء)...
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم.*​


----------



## monyyy (7 يوليو 2009)

الظاهر انى جيت متأخرة شوية

على العموم كل سنة وانتم طيبين والمنتدى دايما موجود 

وعقبال السنة ال10000000000000000000000000000ان شاء الله


30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## ramy saba (7 يوليو 2009)

الى الأمام يا منتدانا الغالى والف مبروك لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------



## jamil (14 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتدى بعيده الرابع وعبال مليون سنه واكثر لانه الاحلى والابدع


----------



## شكرى اسكندر (15 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتدى بالعيد الرابع وكل عام و المنتدى بالف خير و كل عام فى مزيد
 من التقدم


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة ومنتدي دايما متقدم  ويكون هو الاحلي ومبروك عليه انا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يحافظلنا عليه هو وجميع الاعضاء والمراقبين واللي في الادراه كمان

امين يارب


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*الف مبروك للمنتدي بالعيد الرابع​*


----------



## نيرو (17 يوليو 2009)

كل اللي اقدر اقوله
كل سنة وكل النتدي بخير وعبقال 1000000000000000000000000000 سنة


----------



## kefah rezek (20 يوليو 2009)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير واعضاع المنتدى ايضا ونح مع بعض  لنكما ما بدأ به يسوع


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب


----------



## reema (22 يوليو 2009)

ماممكن اقول كل عام ومنتدانا بخير.... راح اقول منتدانا هو الخير لكل عام
الف الف مبروك ميلاد المنتدى ويارب يكمل ال400 سنة يارب بنجاح وتفوق مستمر
اسفة على انقطاعي عن المنتدى لكني اعاني اصابات في قدمي(مكسوووووووووووووووووررررررة)
بس احب اقول يارب العيد ال400 سنة​:mus25:


----------



## jamil (22 يوليو 2009)

كـــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــام والمنتدى الرائــــــــــــــــع بالــــــــــــــــف خيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## رومانى رضا جاب (24 يوليو 2009)

_*كل سنه جديده والمنده قول بخير وحب وسعاده دئيمه مده الحياه وربناه معه الجميع*_[Q-BIBLE][/FO:94::ura1::ura1::ura1:NT][/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال اليوبيل الفضي و الذهبي ان شالله


----------



## جمانا جوابره (26 يوليو 2009)

*:15_3_36[1]:الرب يبارك M1ged*

*شكرا لمشاركتك معنا في المنتدى واتمنى لك مشاركات جميلة*


----------



## jamil (26 يوليو 2009)

كل سنه والي الامام بعيد ميلادك الاغر يا اعز الحبايب


----------



## *koki* (26 يوليو 2009)

Happy birth day for every body


----------



## eng_gegy (27 يوليو 2009)

*كل سنة والمنتدى في تقدم دائم عن السنة الي قبلها وعدد اعضائة اضعاف اضعاف

سوري التاخير بس ظروف غيابي وعدم دخول نت
*​


----------



## adnan (31 يوليو 2009)

كـــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــام والمنتدى الرائــــــــــــــــع بالــــــــــــــــف خيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## jamil (31 يوليو 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال اليوبيل الفضي و الذهبي  واذا كان اكثر انت الي تستاهل


----------



## ميكى مايكل (1 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام والمنتي الكنسي


----------



## was.muslim (2 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتدى و عقبال مليون سنه


----------



## جمانا جوابره (2 أغسطس 2009)

*:748pf:ليبارك الرب*​ 
*وانا بتمنى لأجمل منتدى أجمل الاعياد وعقبال المليون سنة*


----------



## بنت المسيح (4 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (4 أغسطس 2009)

عقبال مليون مليون سنه

لان بجد انا مرتاح هنا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ربنا يبارك كل الاعضاء والمشرفين و رئيس المنتدي

حتي الزائرين


سلام المسيح


----------



## evileen (6 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال 100سنة


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بالف خير​*


----------



## نورا ميلاد (5 يناير 2010)

الف مليون مبروك عقبال مليون سنة


----------



## محسن قوسة (5 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وأنت و المنتدا بالف خير وسلامة 
والرب القدير يبارك اعمالكم الجميلة الممتعة
صلوا من أجلىhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/client******/ieprompt.html?


----------



## wadid (7 يناير 2010)

كل سنة و منتدانا  واعضائه و زواره  بالف خير  و عقبال المية و عشرين   بارككم الرب ورعاكم


----------



## الوداعة (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه و حضرتك طيب يا روك ، *
*كل سنة و منتدانا الغالى بخير و عقبال ألـــــــــــــــف سنة مش أربعة بــــــــــــــس ،*
*كل سنة و مشرفينا طيبين و بهمه و نشاط و يسوع يبارك فيهم و يعوضهم ،*
*كل سنة و منتدانا منور بأعضائه الطيبين و يزيدهم يا رب كمان و كمان ،*
*كل سنة و الجميع بخير و سلامة ،*
*بارككم الرب و رعاكم ،*
*عيـــــــــــــــــــد سعـيـــــــــــــد 
























*​


----------

